# "Chuck" to be pre-empted by President Bush Interview on Nov. 6



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

The details are here and across the net:

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/10/25/chuck-pre-empted-by-president-bush-interview-on-nov-8-conspiracy-or-coincidence/69538

I make no comment either way, but hopefully this is enough of a warning (2 weeks?) for the schedule to be adjusted.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Huh? My brain had to do a few more operations than usual to parse that one since the first image I got in my brain was a thin youngish black man. 

Tribune ought to be able to catch up with this one. Since he is Former POTUS, it should only be on that one channel. 

Saturday? Wouldn't Chuck be shown on one of the weeknights also?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just checked my schedule and the following shows are on NBC for Saturday evening on the 6th. Outlaw, and two episodes of Law and Order. So you care that these things are being prempted?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh!!! November 8th. Your title had me confused. My Tivo schedule has not gone up that far yet.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Now to add to the confusion, this article says the interview will happen on the 8th and be shown on the 10th.

http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978633850


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmm... I must have gotten the wrong date from the original article, but now I see that they say November 8th also... What the hey...? My bad.

Oh well, like you said, Tribune should be able to adjust, but who knows?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is one of the great mysteries of the universe. I want to see the ratings for this thing. I think both Bush haters and lovers will watch or not watch based on factors other than their opinion of Bush. I am tempted but I think I have a bunch of shows set for that time slot.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just checked the futoncritic and they say there is a Matt Lauer news special on at 8 on NBC on Monday November 8th.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My Tivo update says Matt Lauer for that hour.


----------

